# My baby!



## gabowman (Mar 26, 2005)

I may need another shotgun for the boys! This picture was taken of my baby modeling her prom dress for me. I must be getting old 'cause she's growing up.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 26, 2005)

You might want to get a couple cases of shells or some reloading equipment while your buying.  I do believe that you will be needing them.   They do grow up fast, enjoy them while you have them close.

Hoss


----------



## pendy (Mar 26, 2005)

What a cute girl and very pretty dress. Is this her first prom? Yes it is hard to see them grow up. It happens all to fast.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 27, 2005)

gab,

She is a knockout, hang in there for the next couple of years it might get rough  Mine just graduated and is finally settling down a bit  

Also...I see you slipped a pic of that fine buck in there, story and score to go with him?

Jim


----------



## leo (Mar 27, 2005)

*Yep*

definitely have that scattergun handy  ......advice from someone that raised 3 of them

Pretty young lady, gabowman thanks for sharing

leo


----------



## Darryl Yates (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like she has been raised right..Glad that I have been thru it already..Hopefully yours will be less nerve racking than mine..She is a sweetheart..Congrats..


----------



## Augie (Mar 27, 2005)

You sure have a pretty young lady there.
Remember start with a big stick and if that don't beat 'em off then grab that shotgun.
Our youngest girl will get her drivers licence this summer, pass the zanax please


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2005)

Fine looking young woman, Bowman...  I'm sure you're proud!

Nice buck too, couldn't help but notice that saddaddy back there!


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Bow........*

I can relate brother..........

Man, I got "2" daughters and I ain't lookin' forward to these upcoming couple of years.........Man-O-Man!!!!!!!!  Maybe we need to go in and buy some cases of shotgun shells.......We might get a good deal on them..........    

Very pretty Young lady............

BTW..........

Nice buck on the wall too!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAL (Mar 27, 2005)

Beautiful young lady with a beautiful smile!You might just need to get a couple of bittin pit bulldogs to go with them shotguns and shells.
Like some have posted,been there,done that,and got the T-shirt.Told one guy if he had a wreck with my daughter.He better hope it killed him cause if it didn't I would!!Never saw that young man again.I was only kidding.


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 27, 2005)

I always found that it helps if you just happen to be cleaning your guns when the boys come over.  You know, get up to answer the door, and you just happen to have that shotgun in your hand.

Another thing that worked for me was, "I was just about to feed my pets.  You ever seen a rattlesnake eat?"

Beautiful young lady Gabowman.  Your hair will be as gray as mine in no time!

The Snakeman


----------



## Duff (Mar 27, 2005)

Beautiful young lady Butch. I'll bet you are one proud papa, and I can't say as I blame you.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2005)

*A cutie indeed!*

What a beautiful girl!  

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all you dads who have the fortitude to raise teenage daughters without having them hate you.  I'd also like to thank the good Lord for sending me a son!  Whew....   

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bubbafowler (Mar 28, 2005)

seein as im outta scattergun range, Just how old is this daughter of yours.  Any beautiful young lady with deer behind her is enough to get shot at for!!!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Mar 28, 2005)

ditto


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 28, 2005)

Shes beutiful. My girl is 2 and my driveway is 3006 range at the road. Every body says they will be cleaning their guns when the boys come around, if im cleaning it I cant use it so when the boys come Ill be loading mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 28, 2005)

She is a cutie for sure. Keep them boys on a tight rein when they come to call!!


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 28, 2005)

Cute girl, and nice buck!


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 28, 2005)

bubbafowler said:
			
		

> seein as im outta scattergun range, Just how old is this daughter of yours.  Any beautiful young lady with deer behind her is enough to get shot at for!!!!!


I second that one bubba


----------



## ryano (Mar 29, 2005)

killNgrill said:
			
		

> I second that one bubba



gabowman,  keep your eye out on Bubba and killngrill    

what a beautiful young lady you have there and man, what a AWESOME buck!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you sure she's not from Hart County?  She's too pretty to be from Elber"tron"


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 30, 2005)

*Daughter*

GABOWMAN, if you would like, I will do the criminal background checks on potential boyfriends for you. Years back when I worked for the sheriff's office my Captain showed me a BEFORE YOU DATE MY DAUGHTER QUESTIONAIRE that he made up. Well, low and behold a young man came to his house one night to take his daughter on a date. He handed this young man the questionaire (AS A JOKE) and the boy filled it out. His daughter did not think it was funny but he did....


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 31, 2005)

When I was a senior in high school, I went to pick up a girl for our first date and her dad opened the door holding a hatchet.  I tried to play it cool by starting a conversation about it by telling him it looked like a pretty nice one, but his response was that he had just gotten it and hadn't had a chance to break it in yet. . . that kinda killed the conversation.


----------



## Jacobpatton (Jan 30, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful young girl in a beautiful dress.  You should be proud.  (keep the shotgun handy) 

John I.


----------

